# Project Touareg GTD: Dolomit Wheels & Tires



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

When it comes to visual bang for the buck, nothing beats a new set of wheels to improve the look of your car. This is especially the case for our Lux package Touareg TDI and its bid to drop some of that vanilla appearance for something acutely more sporting.

We mentioned a few weeks ago in our introduction that we were looking to go more OE+ in our planning. For those enthusiasts living under a rock, this means building it in a way that looks as if the factory may have built it themselves… would they have seen the need.

* Full Story *


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

nicer update for sure. no side shots? there's a ton of pics from the same angle


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

Nice wheels.


----------



## BrewDude (Nov 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*

So much for ride comfort...I'll stick with my 18's.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Must be nice to write off almost $5000 worth of tires and wheels as a business expense.


----------



## 87GTi (Feb 18, 2001)

Ok, silly question. Why would changing to 21" wheels and tires make for a loss in MPG?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

87GTi said:


> Ok, silly question. Why would changing to 21" wheels and tires make for a loss in MPG?


Usually the tires and wheels are heavier, thus require more power to get them rotating. Also more braking power required to stop them. Also, the wider tires have more friction on the road, which also causes to loss of MPG.


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

Is this titled on the home page as a 96 Harlequin for anyone else..


----------



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2000)

Looks good, but for that price I'd pick up a set of Cayenne replicas or Hartmanns and still have a couple of grand left over for something else. $5k on OEM wheels just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## .:Carlik:. (Dec 20, 2005)

after reading this its more evident that VW owns this site :sly:


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

.:Carlik:. said:


> after reading this its more evident that VW owns this site :sly:



Does VW own this site? I very much doubt it, but hey, stranger things have happened.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

.:Carlik:. said:


> after reading this its more evident that VW owns this site :sly:


Yes, VW also owns BMW, Subaru, Volvo and Mazda  :screwy:


----------



## 83Caddy16v (Jul 31, 2000)

joedubbs said:


> nicer update for sure. no side shots? there's a ton of pics from the same angle


I saw the Touareg at the Carlisle Import show and snapped a couple picts.


----------

